# molch eier????



## anfänger (6. Juni 2009)

hallo @ all
wie ihr mitbekommen habt möchte ich ja ab montag mit dem umbau anfangen !!!
jetzt hab ich ja nochmal die __ molche fotografiert und sojetzt ist mir aufgefallen das an den pflanzen immer einzelne kleine ab 3mm aufwärtz eier dran hängen mansche haben nur einen kleinen punkt und mansche die etwas gröser sind haben an dem punkt schon so ein kleinen faden /schwantz denk ich mall 
die pflanzen sollen ja über die umbau fase samt den 3 goldies und den molschen ins aquarium bcw planschbeken dazu nem ich wasser aus dem teich 
nun meine frage wass pasiert mit den eiern??
 gen die kaput durschs umsideln ??? was mus ich beachten?? 
umbau wird geschätzt auf 2 wochen + 1 woche einlaufen 
lg james


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hei, sind die Eier kugeligoval, durchsichtig und kleben an Pflanzen? Sowas hab ich auch schonmal gefunden und gerätselt, was es ist, aber man findet keine Molcheier im Netz zum vergleichen...
Oder was könnte das noch sein?
VG Monika


----------



## anfänger (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

genau so ist es 
doch weis nimand hier was das ist wie gesagt ist nicht wie froschleich sondern nur fereinzelt 
aber naja wen hier nimand helfen kann werd ich sie ganz forsichtig samt pflanzen umsideln und im profosorium kan ich dan das ganze spiel auch besser beobachten 
trozdem danke
lg james


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hallo James.

Wäre es mein Teich, würde ich warten, bis die __ Molche geschlüpft und schon etwas größer sind.
Warum? Die Wasserzusammensetzung ist zwangsläufig eine andere und in so einem kleinen Behälter wirst Du nicht dauerhaft gleich gute Wasserwerte haben....
Mit Deinem Vorhaben gefährdest Du den Nachwuchs dieses Jahres. :?


----------



## anfänger (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

also molch eier 
aber wie lange soll es dauern bis die so weit sind???
hab jetzt extra urlaub zum umbau genomen !!!
schlieslich will ich das mein teich dan noch einigermassen einläuft so werden die bewoner den winter nicht überleben bei einer waser tiefe (heute gemesen) von 52 cm !!
lg james


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hallo James,

besser wäre es schon, wenn Du warten könntest. 

Wenn es sich nicht umgehen läßt, dann pass auf, dass Du die Eier nicht berührst und die Pflanzen sofort wieder ins Wasser kommen. Vorzugsweise natürlich Teichwasser von dem alten Teich. 
Und das Übergangsbecken bitte nicht in die pralle Sonne. 

Und besser wäre es,wenn die Goldfische ein eigenes Becken hätten, weil in dem kleine Übergangsquartier die Molchlarven wesentlich schlechtere Fluchtchancen haben. 

Die erwachsenen __ Molche wollen jetzt langsam an Land, also sorge dafür, dass sie das auch können.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hi James,

wenn Du die Pflanzen im Teich läßt haben die __ Molche eher die Aussicht groß zu werden. Allerdings halten die sich bis Ende August/September im Wasser auf. Du kannst die Eier mitsamt Pflanzen natürlich auch in ein Becken umsetzen, das Problem wird dann die Ernährung der Molchlarven sein. Die brauchen gleich (Lebend)futter in geeigneter Größe (fressen keine Algen ect. wie Froschlurchquappen)

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hallo James, Molchaufzucht  ist nicht schwer. Ich möchte Dir trotzdem keinen Tipp geben. Das Problem ist , das Deine __ Molche dann eventuell ihr Gewässer nicht mehr finden. Rechtlich ist es zudem verboten. mfg Jürgen


----------



## anfänger (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*


das mit den molch eiern hat sich wohl erledigt da sie in den ufer pflanzen abgelegt warn und wir jetzt ca 2 h extremen regen haten bin ich mal schnell schaun gegangen sind keine mehr an den pflanzen zu sehn wurden wohl abgespült die molch eier waren teilweise nur 2-3 cm unter der wasseroberfläche abgelegt was nun???????????????????????


----------



## Psycho (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hallo, hab was ähnliches in meinem Teich gefunden wie es hier beschrieben wird.

Ich häng mal n Foto drann, mal sehen ob man was erkennt.
Hat das bei euch auch so ausgesehen?


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hallo Tobi,

eigentlich sollten alle __ Molche jetzt schon geschlüpft sein. Für mich sieht das eher aus wie Babyschnecken auf einem


----------



## Casybay (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

naja, nach Molcheier sieht das nicht aus, aber geschlüpft sind meine __ Molche nochnicht alle, Madam war vor 3 Tagen noch am Eier ankleben beschäftigt.
lG
Carmen


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hi Carmen,

Deine Madam ist aber langsam...


----------



## Psycho (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hab auch anfangs __ Schnecken gedacht aber die Tierchen in den Dingern bewegen sich recht schnell für schnecken.

naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hallo, bei mir im Teich sind viele verschiedene Eier im Teich. Leider habe ich die Molchmädels noch nie inflagranti erwischt und deshalb würde mich interessieren, wie Molcheier überhaupt aussehen... Ich werde auch die verschiedenen Eier mal knipsen und dann können wir einen Eierbestimmungsthread aufmachen... Hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild von Molcheiern? Im Netz ist das eine echte Marktlücke 
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hi,

ein Foto kann ich leider nicht beisteuern. Aber die Eier von meinen Teichmolchen sind kleine hellbraune Kügelchen mit ca. 3 - 4 mm Durchmesser, die normalerweise einzeln recht sorgfältig in Grünzeug verpackt sind. Am liebsten gehen sie ans __ Laichkraut (das aber oft nicht früh genug fertig ist).


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*



Psycho schrieb:


> Hab auch anfangs __ Schnecken gedacht aber die Tierchen in den Dingern bewegen sich recht schnell für schnecken.



Und Du glaubst, Molcheier bewegen sich schneller als Schnecken?


----------



## Casybay (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hi und Hallo,
ich hätte da ein Foto mit Eiern von Molch, aber ob es gut zuerkennen ist?
@Liebe Christine, meine Molchmadam ist vielleicht langsam, aber sehr fleißig!
Seit Mrz.-Apr. arbeit sie an Nachwuchs, 5 Männer dabei gehabt und den letzten verbleibenden Mann noch immer am Hals!!
LG

Carmen


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

 ganz schönen Verschleiß hat Deine Madam...

Ich liebe Suchbilder. Wo ist das Ei? In der Mitte, das helle Kügelchen?


----------



## Casybay (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

@liebe Christine,
mittlerer Tannenwedel,etwas unterhalb der Spitze
so macht sie´s 

PSch mag Suchspiele aucg
lG
Carmen


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Ahhh, super jetzt weiß ich wonach ich suchen müßte 
Molchbabys haben wir auch immer, aber Eier hab ich noch nie gefunden... Haben Bergmolche die gleichen Eier?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hi Biotopfan,
ich gehe mal von aus, dass Bergmolche die gleiche Eiablage pflegen,soöö nur bei Salamandern anders sein.
Ich denke aber mal, dass wohl alle Bergmolche schon geschlüpft sind.
Viel Spass beim Suchen.
lG
Carmen


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

Hei, klar sind die schon geschlüpft, aber nächstes Jahr ist auchnoch eine Teichsaison  Ist ja nur interessehalber...
Werde einen "was ist das für ein Ei" Thread aufmachen, wenn ich mal welche geknipst habe... Finde das sehr interessant, was für ein vielfältigiges Thema das ist...

VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

@Biotopfan, das ist eine super Idee
schönen Sonntag
Carmen


----------



## Psycho (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

@Blumenelse 
Da hast Du gut lachen 
Die Eier sind jetzt weg, es sind Fische geworden keine Ahnung was für welche.

Egal, Trotzdem bewegen sich __ Schnecken im Eistadium bestimmt nicht so schnellhehe


----------



## elkop (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: molch eier????*

wenn sich meine molchmama im laichwahn befindet, bleibt ab und zu ein ei irgendwo an ihrem körper kleben. manchmal neben der kloake, manchmal an einem beinchen. ich sehe zwar ohne brille nicht ganz scharf, aber was ich so sehen konnte, sind die eier gelblich mit einer gallertigen hülle drumherum und schätzamativ 2 mm im durchmesser.


----------

